# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें > प्रसिद्द लेखक तथा उनकी कहानियाँ >  भूलभुलैया का रहस्य - 1

## sanjeevlinux007

*PROLOGUE*
*Nalanda University : Date Unknown*
आज Nalanda University का Abbott अपने Room में टहल रहा था | उसका Room tamra-patron से भरा हुआ था | वह बार-बार समय देख रहा था |जल्द ही वह यादो में खो गया |
Wheel छुपाने का decision अच्छा था | यह सलाह उसे Kharnaripa ने दी थी | ये उसके लिये आसान नहीं था | Wheel उसके scientific life की सबसे बड़ी achievement थी |
पर अंत में उसे मानना पड़ा की गलत हाथों में wheel दुनिया का विनाश कर देगी |वह खुद भी monks में बदलाव आता देख रहा था | लालच बहुतों पे हावी हो रहा था | उसने god से Kharnaripa के लिये pray किया | वह रात को wheel ले कर निकल गया था |
यादो में खोये होने की वजह से उसने footsteps की आवाज तब तक नहीं सुनी, जब तक वह Door तक न आ गये | वह समझ गया की उसका अंत आ गया है |
वह अपनी हालात के लिये खुद जिमेदार था | उसने campus में rumors सुने थे | Kharnaripa ने भी उसे साथ चलने को कहा था | पर वो इस जगह को जिंदगी से ज्यादा प्यार करता था | उसका ये भी मानना था की wheel Monastery में ज्यादा safe है | उसे गलती का अहसास हुआ | Greed is Truly- Destructive.
12 monks door पे खड़े थे | उनका Leader मुस्कुरा रहा था |
वो अंदर आया और उसने बहुत ही calm voice में कहा : “हमें सिर्फ wheel चाहिये | हम तुम्हे नुकसान नहीं पहुँचाना चाहते |"
वह भी मुस्कुराया |
“जो करना है , करो | पर मैं तुम्हे wheel नहीं दे सकता| “
12 Monks के Leader ने उसकी तरफ देखा | कुछ लोगो के ऊपर - threat or torture - काम नहीं करते | ये उसमे से एक था | उसने तुरंत Decision लिया | वो तेजी से आगे आया | उसने अपने robe के अंदर से dagger निकाला | फिर उसने dagger सीने के पार कर दिया | दूसरे वार की जरुरत नहीं थी |
फिर थोड़ी देर तक वह tamra-patron में ढूंढता रहा | पर उसे वह नहीं मिला जिसकी उसे तलाश थी | वह बाकियों की तरफ मुड़ा |
" इसने wheel कही छुपा दिया है | पता लगाओ की Monastery से कौन - कौन गायब हैं | जल्दी |”
*Hillwood Museum, Washington DC 1992*
एक 40 साल का आदमी अपने बेटे के साथ Catherine The Great के famous Easter egg को देख रहा था |
उसने अपने बेटे से कहा " Boshay, ये सबसे famous Easter eggs में से एक है | यह Henrick Wingstorm ने 1914 में NICOLAS II के लिये बनाया था | तुम बता सकते हो की इस EGG में कौन सा surprise छुपा है ? "
Boshay ने कहा -" कुछ भी नहीं | "
हर Faberge egg के अंदर एक secret छुपा होता है | पर इस Faberge egg के अंदर का secret – कुर्सी पे बैठी Catherine The Great गुम हो चुकी थी |
Boshay के पिता को कोई आश्चर्य नहीं हुआ | वह अपने बेटे को प्रतिभा से वाकिफ था | Boshay ने सिर्फ 2 साल उम्र में trolley पे बैठे हुए supermarket में अपनी माँ के ख़रीदे हुए सामानों का total बता दिया था | पिछले साल उसने third degree equation solve कर के अपने math teacher को हैरान कर दिया था | Boshay में inherent ability थी - दूसरों को intellectually inferior feel कराने की |
Boshay ने feel किया की उसके पिता वापसी में चुपचाप थे | उसने अपनी माँ को याद किया | वह अपनी माँ के ज्यादा करीब था | लेकिन वो अभी Vienna , Austria में अपने art house tour पे गई हुई थी | वो चुपचाप window के बाहर देखने लगा |
इस बीच उसका पिता एक ही बात सोच रहा था -" जो हजारो सालो में किसी ने नहीं किया - वो Boshay कर सकता है | अंत में उसने मन बना लिया - वो Boshay के साथ secret share करेगा |
घर पहुचने कर उसने अपने personal safe को खोला | उसने safe से एक parchment निकाला और Boshay को दिखाया |
Parchment के center में yellow lines से एक labyrinth बना हुआ था | Labryrinth के left में deer और right में elephant बने हुये थे | Boshay ने अपनी memory को scan किया | उसने यह diagram पहले कभी नहीं देखा था |
उसके पिता ने मुस्कुराहट के साथ कहा - “ ये हमारी family heritage है “
Boshay ने अपनी आँखो को पिता से मिलाया और पूछा -" कैसी family heritage ? “
" यह map है एक great secret का - एक ऐसा secret जो तुम्हे दुनिया का सबसे powerful आदमी बना सकती है | “
“कैसा secret, dad ? “
“एक wheel .”

----------

